# Spontaneous orgasm during sleep



## rensben

Hi all,

This has happened to me twice since I found out I was pregnant! Both times it has woken me up. I then have painful cramping for a couple minutes afterwards. Has anyone else experienced this? What is causing it and is it something to worry about?

Thanks!


----------



## Mocha

Apparently quite normal (did not know-but lucky us ;D): https://www.babyzone.com/askanexpert/spontaneous-orgasms-pregnancy


----------



## Parkep

hey hun i know that for some women they get more dreams 
plus a way higher sex drive due to more blood being in that
area if you get what i mean, the cramping is normal for some
women with orgasms im sure its nothing to worry about :)


----------



## honeygrl

It means you are terribly lucky! Cramping is normal after an orgasm so I wouldn't worry about it. Vivid dreams are also really common. I have read that a lot of women experience their first real orgasm during pregnancy because things down there become more sensitive. It's probably a combination of the vivid dreams and the extra sensitivity making you a very lucky girl.


----------



## punch

awesome perk.


----------



## AFC84

I get this too...it's happened to me before I was pregnant too, but it seems to be happening at least a couple of times a week now. I think it's because I'm not getting any with the OH! :lol:

I don't get the cramps but I've read that a lot of people do, so I wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## Minstermind

I totally totally relate to this. I too have had it happen to me now three times since being pregnant. Before it would happen to me rarely, but did happen (maybe a handful of times my whole life). So there's definitely something to it. Two of the times I was having a sexy type of dream that accompanied it...the third time I was dreaming something alright, but it was totally disturbing and I don't even want to talk about it! LOL! But it's just a dream and I don't read much into it. Definitely having vivid dreams..and nightmares both...


----------



## chele

Tell me about it! Sunday morning I was dreaming I was having an affair with Miranda from SATC - and I'm not even gay. I was having an orgasm without her touching me. DH was asleep and never mentioned any groaning
Bizarreee!


----------



## Rozie_1985

punch said:


> awesome perk.

ditto


----------



## Shady_R

I havent heard of this before, I think I would have freaked out if it happened to me lol......


----------



## LankyDoodle

I've had this when not pregnant (quite a bit) and they are way better than lucid orgasms!


----------



## rensben

chele said:


> Tell me about it! Sunday morning I was dreaming I was having an affair with Miranda from SATC - and I'm not even gay. I was having an orgasm without her touching me. DH was asleep and never mentioned any groaning
> Bizarreee!

My god! This has happened to me too...was dreaming about some strange woman too and I'm not gay either! Perhaps it's a girl?! How weird


----------



## AFC84

Carrie1983 said:


> I've had this when not pregnant (quite a bit) and they are way better than lucid orgasms!

Definitely!


----------



## rensben

punch said:


> awesome perk.

thanks ladies but not so sure it's a perk. It hurts!! I could actually do without it!


----------



## bexxie

I had gay dream too eek weird eh?
this happens to me most nights maybe i m sexually deprived lol


----------



## lanaross

omg I had this in first tri, it was so weird, I felt like a 14-year old boy :) Alas now in second tri I can only get a natural way :)


----------



## saffy1978

Happened to me last night. Bizarre. It's happened a few times just on the point of waking. I worry in case my OH has noticed anything. But I'm sure he'd say something. Must be all the extra blood flow! I'm not complaining! :rofl:


----------



## Minstermind

Rensben, I forgot to mention in my first post here about the cramps...yeah, immediately following the orgasm, nearly along with it actually, were pretty unpleasant cramps, which sort of did away with whatever enjoyment I might have had, lol


----------



## subio

WOW!


----------



## born2bamum

big boobs and spontanious orgasms in your sleep ................... wow, i cant wait !!!:haha:

Laura xxx


----------



## Shazzy

Ive had this a few times too! But the cramps do take what ever pleasure you have away, they are awful!


----------



## Ivoryapril

Fantastic! Lol x


----------



## LunaBean

Lol, I've been having this for years without being pregnant!!! No-one believes me! Well, except partners if it wakes them up obv. Sometimes 3/4 times a week, but then nothing for a few months. It did happen twice last week, when I found out I was preg, duno if it's related tho! It's definately weird lol


----------



## OULINA

it is weird i think i have to join this club too ...:blush: the only difference is it doesnt happen often but when it does im not dreaming anything sexy...it just happens ...of course it makes me wake up but when i try and think what was i dreaming about either i cant remember or it might be something so stupid nothing relevant...:dohh: oh well im not complaining:winkwink:


----------



## chele

rensben said:


> chele said:
> 
> 
> Tell me about it! Sunday morning I was dreaming I was having an affair with Miranda from SATC - and I'm not even gay. I was having an orgasm without her touching me. DH was asleep and never mentioned any groaning
> Bizarreee!
> 
> My god! This has happened to me too...was dreaming about some strange woman too and I'm not gay either! Perhaps it's a girl?! How weirdClick to expand...

lol, glad it's not just me now!!


----------



## cinnamum

had this during the last pregnancy but not this one, well so far anyway x x x


----------



## LillyTame

I'm hoping this is just a symptom women are too embarassed to talk about, but does exist because....

The last several weeks I've woken up with this intense urge to climax! I mean it's been awesome! :rofl: It's felt like I was reeeeeally close to it or had a very light one. I'm in my 2ww/12dpo. A matter of fact I just had one right now, when it woke me up I ran to the comp to see if it was an early sign for other women.


----------



## sunflower82

Thnk god you posted about this the same 
Thing happens to me


----------



## LillyTame

sunflower82 said:


> Thnk god you posted about this the same
> Thing happens to me

AND I've been scared to "finish" what was started because I don't want to dislodge baby if/while he is trying to get comfy! :rofl:


----------



## girlinyork

Yep, happened to me about weekly since 5 weeks. Last night I had a dream I was staring at a hot man and then woke up having an orgasm haha


----------

